# Elk Mountain, PA 2/18/2012



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/18/12

*Resort or Ski Area: *Elk Mountain, PA

*Conditions: *PP

*Trip Report: *  I decided to hit Elk this morning after reading that they got 5" on their trail report. They did get 5"... a couple days ago. Everything skied great up until I left at two o'clock. There were even some decent bumps on Upper Lackawanna, and Tunkhannock. I bought a morning pass for $45, and skied past the end time, 12:30. I don't think I've ever been stopped at Elk doing this. I've skied past 4:30 on a 4:30 pass quite a bit. Is it ethical? Probably not, but hey saved me $15. I was prepared to leave if questioned. 

  Pretty long lines in the late morning, up until twelve, the magic time for every one to eat. It never got as busy after that. The line at the quad/double was the longest liftline I've seen anywhere this year. Thank God for singles lines. It even snowed off and on while I was there. Elk's crew does a great job. I don't think the conditions have ever sucked while I was there, even this year. Back to my home hill tomorrow, Greek Peak, I heard the got a dusting today.





Elk, in it's early morning glory. No one grooms better, Okemo maybe. "Like skiing in Vermont, without the drive." If it only had a glade or two, it'd be great. Not that that matters this season.




Looking up Susquehanna in the early morn. It doesn't look very steep, but I know someone who claims to have gotten up to 74mph straightlining it. I believe him, he's nuts. 




Lackawanna was skiing nicely




As was Tunkhannock. 




Looking down Tunk




Top of Slalom, they were training on it most of the day, made one run down it after they were done, skied great. It was puking, for about five minutes.

Oh, I did get one, "You came South to ski?" today, always get at least one.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks great. Elk is the best. People are so lucky its down there.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 18, 2012)

Cornhead you poacher....;-)


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Cornhead you poacher....;-)


One dishonest act begets another, not too honest of them to claim five inches when they got it two days ago. Maybe they didn't get around to updating their report. Maybe I lost track of the time.:wink: Anyway, had a great day, always do at Elk.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 19, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Looks great. Elk is the best. People are so lucky its down there.



Yes, Elk is a nice little mountain. If they would cut some glades, it'd be better yet. They always have better bumps than Greek. Their grooming is superior too, it's like Astroturf first thing in the morning. Greek has gone Jay Peak, hotel, water park, golf course, mountain coaster, zip lines... They've promised us a new lift for the last two years, nothing. Promising again for next year. I'm sure if they do, season pass prices are sure to rise. It won't be a detachable, the hill is kind of small for one of those. I do love Windhams' mid mountain high speed. It probably covers about the same vert as Greek. Hunter moving their old front side quad to the West should have the same effect....if it ever snows, maybe next year. Is anything open over there yet? Elk does suffer from slow lifts as well.

  Elk must want to keep the riffraff away from their well heeled, retired, midweek skiers. They charge over double Greeks' season's pass rate, $735/$325, yet Elks' day rate is four dollars cheaper. Elks' night offerings are much more meager than Greeks' also.   I live exactly in the middle of the two places and would love to alternate years season passes, but Elk is way too high. I doubt Greek will raise their season pass prices anywhere near Elks'. If they do, I'll be alternating years.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 19, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Their grooming is superior too, it's like Astroturf first thing in the morning. QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, haven't been in a few years but did go somewhat regularly for a couple of years and it sticks in my mind as having the best grooming in the NE.  Also had good bumps as you mentioned.  Trees would be great but I wonder how much they get enough coverage in that area.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 19, 2012)

goldsbar said:


> Cornhead said:
> 
> 
> > Their grooming is superior too, it's like Astroturf first thing in the morning. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice

I went to a music festival near there about ten years ago.  The Endless Mountains Music Festival.  I detoured over to Elk to check it out as it was right down the street.  Looked like a pretty cool little area.


----------

